# Rock Hill, SC



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I've recently seen some information touting Rock Hill as some sort of cycling Mecca, what with a new velodrome and housing development marketed to cyclists. Do any forum members live in that area? Your insight into the cycling scene there would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

It is basically a suburb of Charlotte (or at least a bedroom community). The cycling "scene" in Charlotte is pretty good. When I lived in town I was on the north side never needed to head down that way.
Check out Get Your Ride On! for some great info on rides in and around Charlotte.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

I lived on the south side of Charlotte for 6 years. Cycling is huge in Charlotte, IDK about Rock Hill specifically. The roads of Union county/Waxhaw area will be full of cyclists on any given Saturday morning. Good pavement with a lot of rollers.


----------

